# Paint inside of galvanized trash can extractor?



## Matt K (Mar 29, 2005)

Well I made an extractor and I was wondering if I need to paint the inside with food fafe paint?
Matt


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Personally I would. If you're selling your product I would for sure.

CamCoat is a food grade epoxy that is suitable for you and not too spendy. $10 to $13 a quart.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

Matt K,

It's not absolutely necessary since the honey will only be in the extractor for a minimal amount of time. Not nearly long enough for the acid in the honey to have an effect on the galvanizing. The study that I read on long term (six months or more) storage in galvanized containers indicated a low, but measurable amount of zinc in the honey (below actionable percentages) That said, I would probably paint it with the food grade epoxy myself.


----------



## Matt K (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the info. The epoxy is on the way. 
Matt


----------

